# Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo



## Ponygirl (Mar 2, 2005)

I would like to know if anybody would be interested in showing ponies at the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo next year if we can possibly get it arranged?????? This year's events started last night, but if I can find enough people interested, I would like to contact the Show committee after the Rodeo is over this year. This is one of the biggest Livestock shows in the US, with many top prestigious horse show events every year, but I don't ever recall a pony show being held there. They held AMHA shows there for several years, but no longer have them.....

If we could have a fair amount of people interested, then I will look into the possiblity of getting a sanctioned show started. I'm sure a lot of spectators would be amazed at what they see in the Shetland Pony world of today....!!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 2, 2005)

Mary,

I would LOVE to show at HSLR! Always wanted but just never had the opportunity. Let me know if I can be of any help in getting this rolling (I'll email Sandi and Di for ya!)








Ponygirl said:


> I would like to know if anybody would be interested in showing ponies at the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo next year if we can possibly get it arranged??????  This year's events started last night, but if I can find enough people interested, I would like to contact the Show committee after the Rodeo is over this year.  This is one of the biggest Livestock shows in the US, with many top prestigious horse show events every year, but I don't ever recall a pony show being held there.  They held AMHA shows there for several years, but no longer have them.....
> If we could have a fair amount of people interested, then I will look into the possiblity of getting a sanctioned show started.  I'm sure a lot of spectators would be amazed at what they see in the Shetland Pony world of today....!!!!!
> 
> 328819[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 2, 2005)

Carin...I just knew you would be one of the first to answer this!!! By all means, be sure and ask Sandi and Di and anybody else you can think of.....I'm only going to help get the ball rolling....I don't want to be a part of the show managment or staff because I want to be able to show my own ponies.....but, look how great the Waco show was last year.....and it will probably double this year......we'll get permission to have the show first, and then everything else will fall in place!!! Thanks so very much and I'll let you know if you can be of help in our quest!!!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 2, 2005)

I emailed Sandi and she said that they had previously tried to get this accomplished but the show committee was not interested. Perhaps WE need a committee to present to the HLSR committee regarding the AMERICAN shetland. And I agree with the turn out Waco had there should be no problem supporting a show with Houston.



Ponygirl said:


> Carin...I just knew you would be one of the first to answer this!!!  By all means, be sure and ask Sandi and Di and anybody else you can think of.....I'm only going to help get the ball rolling....I don't want to be a part of the show managment or staff because I want to be able to show my own ponies.....but, look how great the Waco show was last year.....and it will probably double this year......we'll get permission to have the show first, and then everything else will fall in place!!!  Thanks so very much and I'll let you know if you can be of help in our quest!!!!!!
> 329164[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 2, 2005)

That just gives me more incentive to go and fight for an ASPC show there.....I recall Sandi telling me once that the committee didn't want to do a pony/AMHR show there, but let's hope times have changed....I'm going to have PICTURES with me to back it all up....you know what they say - "A picture is worth a thousand words"....most people hear the word "pony" and only have one picture in their mind of that famous back-yard shaggy pony from the early days........it's time to "Open their Eyes!!!" hee, hee......

By the way...did Sandi say she would show if we can get the show????


----------



## Karen S (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Mary,

I would consider showing at Houston if it was approved. Houston and Ft. Worth Stock Show are in the same boat. Not sure they want the pony classes. With the AMHA show falling off at Ft. Worth (only 45 horses this year) then maybe it's time they take a look at the ponies.

The only thing you will need to let them know is the number of classes. To be fair to all divisions, Moderns, Modern Pleasure, Show Pony, Foundation and Classic you really need to put on a AAA/A rated show to have the turn out that Bob had last year at the MVP show.

There are a total of 80 classes and would need to be a two day show in order for people to have enough time to prepare. These type of shows are a little different than your regular shows (lord how well I know with showing cattle in the past at both Ft Worth and Houston) not like our regular shows as these have to be moving along at a pretty good clip and no daudlers late to the gate.

As far as show management...get in touch with Lea Dill and let her know your thoughts.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 3, 2005)

sent ya an email!



Ponygirl said:


> That just gives me more incentive to go and fight for an ASPC show there.....I recall Sandi telling me once that the committee didn't want to do a pony/AMHR show there, but let's hope times have changed....I'm going to have PICTURES with me to back it all up....you know what they say - "A picture is worth a thousand words"....most people hear the word "pony" and only have one picture in their mind of that famous back-yard shaggy pony from the early days........it's time to "Open their Eyes!!!"  hee, hee......
> By the way...did Sandi say she would show if we can get the show????
> 
> 329421[/snapback]
> ​


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 3, 2005)

Karen....I'm so glad that you will show at this show if we can get it....and I think we all would want it to be AAA/A rated.... plus we would have to have regular stalls and one of the big arenas, as we don't want to endanger any of our horses while they are there.....I'm going to get the names and numbers of the horseshow committee next week and we will take it from there....we will have our own committee and anybody that wants to be a part of it can certainly join us in this effort......

I'll try to keep everybody posted as we go along..!!!!!! But I really feel that we need to have the courtesy not to bother these people until after this show is over and they have rested for a bit...I know that they work long hours into the night during this busy time.....


----------

